#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, Θεσσαλονίκη, 04.07.2012

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Τετάρτη, 4 Ιουλίου 2012, 08:45-16:30πμ
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Μ. Αλεξάνδρου, αμφιθέατρο ισογείου
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* Κανονισμός Επεμβάσεων (ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.)

*Διοργανωτές:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ & ΟΑΣΠ

*Πρόγραμμα:*
08:45-09:00 Προσέλευση - Εγγραφές09:00-09:30 Χαιρετισμός προέδρου ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ - Χαιρετισμοί εκπροσώπων φορέων09:30-09:50 Η σημασία του Κανονισμού Επεμβάσεων. Ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. στο πλαίσιο των Ευρωκωδίκων (Στέφανος Δρίτσος, Καθηγητής Παν/μίου Πατρών)09:50-10:30 Κεφ. 1 και 2 «Πεδίο Εφαρμογής, Βασικές Αρχές, Κριτήρια, Διαδικασίες» (Κοσμάς Στυλιανίδης, καθηγητής Α.Π.Θ.)10:30-11:05 Κεφ. 3 «Διερεύνηση – Τεκμηρίωση» (Θωμάς Σαλονικιός, κύριος ερευνητής ΟΑΣΠ_ΙΤΣΑΚ)11:05-11:20 Διάλειμμα - Καφές11:20-12:00 Κεφ. 4 «Βασικά Δεδομένα για την Αποτίμηση και τον Ανασχεδιασμό» (Μιλτιάδης Χρονόπουλος, επιστ. συνεργάτης Ε.Μ.Π.)12:00-12:40 Κεφ. 5 «Ανάλυση πριν και μετά την Επέμβαση» (Ανδρέας Κάππος, καθηγητής Α.Π.Θ.)12:40-13:20 Κεφ. 7 «Προσδιορισμός Συμπεριφοράς Δομικών Στοιχείων» (Μιχαήλ Φαρδής, καθηγητής Παν/μίου Πατρών)13:20-14:05 Διάλειμμα - Ελαφρύ γεύμα14:05-14:50 Κεφ. 6 και 8 «Διαστασιολόγηση Επεμβάσεων» (Στέφανος Δρίτσος, καθηγητής Παν/μίου Πατρών)14:50-15:15 Κεφ. 9 «Έλεγχοι Ασφαλείας» (Μιχαήλ Φαρδής)15:15-15:40 Κεφ. 10 και 11 «Απαιτούμενα περιεχόμενα Μελέτης – Κατασκευή – Διασφάλιση Ποιότητας» (Αναστάσιος Σέξτος, επ. Καθηγητής Α.Π.Θ.)15:40-16:30 Ανοιχτή συζήτηση - Παρεμβάσεις

*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------


## asextos

Για όσους συναδέλφους ενδιαφέρονται, η παρουσίαση των Κεφαλαίων 10 και 11 είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k31XnIi8PmQ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε, είναι όντως χρήσιμα τα βιντεάκια, όχι μόνο για όσους από εμάς τα παρακολούθησαν και θα ήθελαν να έχουν και ένα αντίγραφο των παρουσιάσεων, αλλά ειδικά για όσους συναδέλφους δεν έχουν, λόγω απόστασης, τη δυνατότητα να παραστούν στις ημερίδες.

----------


## asextos

Εχεις δικιο Χάρη, κάνουμε όλοι ό,τι μπορούμε ώστε να υπαρχει η μέγιστη δυνατή διάχυση του υλικού των Ημερίδων ειδικά για όσους αδυνατούν να παραβρεθούν. Επίσης προσωπικά θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη τη συζήτηση που ακολουθεί με ερέθεισμα τις τοποθετήσεις των συμμετεχόντων, απλώς δεν υπάρχει προφανής τρόπος μεταφοράς του διαλόγου στο διαδίκτυο (πλην streaming ισως). Αυτόν τον σκοπό, εν τέλει, τον εκπληρώνουν τα εξειδικευμένα fora σαν το δικό σου.

----------


## Xάρης

Όλες τις εισηγήσεις του σεμιναρίου θα τις βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

